# How To Safely Ship A Tortoise Or Turtle



## egyptiandan

Here is a visual guide of how I ship hatchling and yearling tortoises. The small plastic containers I use have holes for breathing. I also make sure they are high enough to allow the tortoise to right itself in the container if the box should end up upside down.
For a larger tortoise I would use a small box inside instead of the plastic container. The box again should be high enough to allow the tortoise to right itself. I also don't like using bags, socks, pillowcases just for this reason. In a bag they can't right themselves if they get upside down.
For a turtle I would just make the paper towel damp. For a larger turtle I would use a larger plastic container.


----------



## 220

Is Delta Dash the way to go for shipping a large tortoise (around 50lbs total)? I talked to Delta and got all the details and most people I have talked to say Delta Dash is the way to go, anyone have any better suggestions?


----------



## JustAnja

220 said:


> Is Delta Dash the way to go for shipping a large tortoise (around 50lbs total)? I talked to Delta and got all the details and most people I have talked to say Delta Dash is the way to go, anyone have any better suggestions?





Delta it is. The Leopards I shipped this morning total 10lbs. I shipped Delta Dash same day for $90 with insurance, normal rate is $85 now. I got quotes from Fedex and DHL for over $150 each.


----------



## Pesky Fly

What about UPS?


----------



## egyptiandan

UPS is fine 

Danny


----------



## egyptiandan

When I use a heat pack I don't wrap it in anything. I place it at the bottom of the box, to one side. I use a bit of tape to keep it in place. Than put a layer of styrofoam peanuts on top, usually 2 to 3 inches. Than place the plastic container so it's half over the heat pack. Fill the rest of the space with peanuts and you should be good to go.

Danny


----------



## Marla

*It looks like I will have to ship babies again..yuck I hate doing it..Its been about 15 years since I did..I just ordered the insulated boxes and bags..I like the little bags because they can feel like they are snug in a burrow and still move freely..The plastic container is just too much for me to imagine in Arizona heat..I might try it but it seems more carry home then shipping...Thanks for sharing the great pictures...*


----------



## egyptiandan

The problem with bags is, if they urinate it makes the bag less able to exchange oxygen and in the cool weather it will keep the tortoise to cool.

Danny


----------



## Jacqui

Be sure if shipping DHL, that the person receiving the animal lives in an area that DHL itself delivers too (rather then passes it off to another company to deliver) and that they deliver on the day the package should arrive. Such as in my area, we no longer get packages on Tuesdays or Thursdays. If you don't ask specifically, they won't inform you of that information, but will take the package saying it will be overnight delivered.


----------



## Marla

Jacqui said:


> Be sure if shipping DHL, that the person receiving the animal lives in an area that DHL itself delivers too (rather then passes it off to another company to deliver) and that they deliver on the day the package should arrive. Such as in my area, we no longer get packages on Tuesdays or Thursdays. If you don't ask specifically, they won't inform you of that information, but will take the package saying it will be overnight delivered.



*Oh thanks for the extra info...I will check into DHL*


----------



## galvinkaos

Also keep in mind that FEDex 1st priority next day means by 10:30 the next day, BUT some cities that means actually just sometime the next business day. Ran into this with a check I really needed to receive ASAP. Make sure you ask any carrier what time that service arrives and what day.;

Dawna


----------



## egyptiandan

That doesn't look bad  Just a word of warning though, heat packs don't work when temperatures are below freezing (32F or 0C) They need some warmth in the air to work.

Danny


----------



## HSTUDIO

egyptiandan said:


> That doesn't look bad  Just a word of warning though, heat packs don't work when temperatures are below freezing (32F or 0C) They need some warmth in the air to work.
> 
> Danny



You are right,Danny.heat packs can not warm up or warm up too much slow by getting the warmth from the air, especially when the air is cold. every time when i use them , i put them under the spot light in a very close distance for less than a minute for each side before leaving them in the package. once they get warm, the warmth could last until the end of their life.


----------



## xiaobochu

I go to DHL, FEDEX, UPS, none of their reps allow me to ship my tortoises. I want to ship three russians to CA. They require me to get certified, but the certification process will take one month. Do you guys have any suggestions? Please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## egyptiandan

Well you can't ship with DHL anymore as they just do international shipping now. Fedex is the one that wants people to get certified.
With UPS you can just ship your tortoises where you want. They don't make you get certified, unless you are sending snakes.

Danny


----------



## grimm_reaper

Where can i find 72 hour warmers? A link that was posted on this thread only showed 40 hour warmers.


----------



## K9KidsLove

grimm_reaper said:


> Where can i find 72 hour warmers? A link that was posted on this thread only showed 40 hour warmers.



You don't need more than 40 hours do you?
Patsy


----------



## Yvonne G

Danny: In the 5th picture from the top you show an open box with a square of something yellow on the floor of the box. What is that?


----------



## egyptiandan

Nope not cheese  though the plastic container did hold cheese (feta)  That's the price label on the outside bottom of the container. 

Danny


----------

